# Fehler im UML Klassendiagramm



## damien (6. Feb 2010)

Das nachfolgende UML-Klassendiagramm soll für einen Webshop die Kunden und deren Bestellungen modellieren. Die Kunden werden dazu in Firmenkunden und Privatkunden unterschieden. Im Rahmen eines Design-Reviews sollen Sie das folgende Klassendiagramm beurteilen. Welche Fehler fallen Ihnen dabei auf?





1. Kunde ist keine <<control>> sondern eine <<abstract>>-Klasse
2. Kardinalitäten von Kunde zu Bestellung fehlen
3. Beziehung von Kunde zu Bestellung falsch modelliert, welche würdet ihr nehmen ? Komposition ?
4. Alle Klassen haben keine Attribute
5. DAO/Control Methoden befinden sich in der Klasse Kunde, sollte man auslagern
6. Methoden bekommen ein Objekt vom Typ EntityManager übergeben, sollte aber ein Kunde sein, weil man den Kunden speichert
7. Kardinalitäten bei Vererbung weglassen
8. Rückgabewert bei find Methode in Kunde fehlt


Mehr fällt mir nicht ein, da die Aufgabe aber 9 Punkte bringt sollten es glaube ich 9 Fehler sein. Seht ihr weitere Fehler ? Was ist mit meiner Lösung ?


----------



## damien (6. Feb 2010)

Lasst mich nicht hängen Leute


----------



## MQue (8. Feb 2010)

zu 3) also ich würde eine Komposition nehmen, da eine Bestellung ohne einen Kunden keinen Sinn macht.

Mir fehlt auch die Sichtbarkeit (default, private, package, public)

static Methoden/Attribute sind in einem UML- Diagramm laut Spezifikation unterstrichen um diese von den Object- Methoden/Variablen zu unterscheiden.

Die Klasse "Kunde" könnte meiner Meinung nach auch den stereotyp <<interface>> haben, da nur Methoden deklariert sind, <<abstract>> ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht falsch -> ok, es ist eine static Methode dabei, dann ist vielleicht eine abstract- Klasse richtig.


----------



## damien (8. Feb 2010)

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback


----------

